# All the strange fads we went through.



## fuzzybuddy (May 31, 2017)

Somebody mentioned the fad about the "sagging" backside pants thing the teens did awhile ago. Then it dawned on me all the idiotic fads we went through:

What was your CB "handle"?
Those disco dances.
Those line dances at "cowboy" bars.
Coming up with a "really" funny answering machine saying.
Sending a hilarious email, only to get it sent back to you at least 10 times.
Pastel green and blue Leisure Suits.
When you got your first remote controlled TV.............( For the senior Seniors........oooo, your first color  TV)


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 1, 2017)

and don't forget Rubik's Cubes, pet rocks, and mood rings.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jun 1, 2017)

When I was a (country) kid, the height of fashion was cowboy boots and hats. I wanted to stand out a bit so my boots were oxblood with orange crepe soles and a green "stetson". In the 70's I had a blue leisure suit


----------



## jujube (Jun 1, 2017)

Fads of the 60's and 70's:

Bell-bottom jeans, the bigger the better.

"Be sure to wear a flower in your hair"

Hair and lots of it for the guys.

For the girls: lots of black eyeliner and bangs down to your eyelashes. 

Ponchos to wear with the bell-bottom jeans.

Free love.....turn on and tune out.......summer of love.....

Carrying around a guitar, even if you didn't play it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2017)

Hitchhiking.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 1, 2017)

Wore an old army jacket in high school... an incredibly great version of the mullet, Madras shirts with white collar and cuffs, Nehru jackets, and of course meaningful hippie beads.....that matched my bong....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 1, 2017)

Back in the 50's all the girls wore plain, short, red denim jackets. All your friends signed them or wrote silly things on them. The boys wore their collars up and had cleats on the bottom of their shoes. The girls had poodle skirts and we wore our button down sweaters backwards for some reason. For a year or two the girls also wore ballerina slippers to school. They had to be the real ones. My mom drew the line on that one and I had to wear saddle shoes.I died of embarrassment.


----------



## IKE (Jun 1, 2017)

I keep hoping that hot pants, micro mini skirts and tube tops come back in fashion......I may be old but I ain't dead.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2017)

IKE said:


> I keep hoping that hot pants, micro mini skirts and tube tops come back in fashion......I may be old but I ain't dead.



As long as you've still got the figure for them, I say go for it!!! nthego:


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 1, 2017)

Remember, guys wore those ultra thin belts and thin ties, around the mid 60s.
Timetrvlr reminded me. When the Muppets were in. Still got a Miss Piggy book, somewhere.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> As long as you've still got the figure for them, I say go for it!!! nthego:



Whaddaya say Ike? Can we see you in your mini skirt and tube top?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 1, 2017)

Does anyone remember paper dresses?  lol
One of my brothers' girlfriends gave me one, it was a blue and white print, I didn't know how to trim (instead of hem) it properly because I was only around 9 years old.


----------



## jujube (Jun 1, 2017)

In the early 60's, the guys wore shirts that had these small "loops" on the back yoke. For some reason, we called them "froot loops".  The hoods at my high school delighted in ripping them off the shirts of the non-hoods.  

And, yes, I'm all for seeing Ike in the mini skirt.  

Ruth, I had forgotten about wearing the sweaters buttoned up the back, usually a black sweater.  My mother was always asking why I couldn't wear my sweater like it was made to be worn.  And we always had to wear a necklace with a single pearl with them.  

Did you guys have "senior cords" in high school?  They were pants and skirts that you painted with pictures, names, objects of interest, clubs, etc. and wore on Fridays.  It was really hot when I was in first through eighth grades and I would see the high schools kids wearing them (I went to a 1-12 school) and could hardly wait to be in high school.  By the time I reached my freshman year, the fad was over.  Bummer.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 2, 2017)

Fuzzy dice hanging off your rear view mirror and rifle racks in pickups. I don't think you'd get very far today with a rifle rack in town..


----------



## Trade (Jun 2, 2017)

Does anyone remember the "Hollywood" haircut from around 1960? 

What it was was a flat top on top and then you left the sides long and combed them back into a duck tail in the back. 

I actually had one of those for a little while in the 8th grade.

What was I thinking.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 2, 2017)

JaniceM. There was an episode of _Antiques Road Show_ where someone had a paper dress. They were to be worn and thrown away, so they're rare. Found the episode. The dress is worth, $1,800-2,000.
I hope this url works.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts0J8FM3qC4


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 2, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> JaniceM. There was an episode of _Antiques Road Show_ where someone had a paper dress. They were to be worn and thrown away, so they're rare. I believe they got several hundred dollars for it.



Oh my...  I guess it's another example of if we'd all kept all the stuff we had as kids, we'd be millionaires!!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 2, 2017)

Remember all the restaurant chains that went belly up?
Arthur Treacher Fish & Chips.


----------



## Elsie (Jun 2, 2017)

"...The girls had poodle skirts and we wore our button down sweaters backwards for some reason.." 

I wore each for a short while & also saddle shoes.  I felt great dressing like the in-crowd girls' fad at the time, but financial circumstances led me to going back to wearing whatever plain skirts and blouses I had on hand.  In a short time I didn't care because I preferred being my own person anyway.  And not being of the in-crowd of those girls, did not prevent my being asked by some nice male in-crowd guy(s) for a date.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 2, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Somebody mentioned the fad about the "sagging" backside pants thing the teens did awhile ago. Then it dawned on me all the idiotic fads we went through:
> 
> What was your CB "handle"?
> Those disco dances.
> ...



I enjoyed the line dances at "cowboy" bars, would still like to do the "electric slide" or dance to "pink Cadillac".  


Remember Beatle boots? 





 How about bell bottoms?  




 dawd.


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> and don't forget Rubik's Cubes, pet rocks, and mood rings.



I remember those. I didn't own a pet rock, but I did have a Rubik's cube and a mood ring. The ring was disappointing because it always stayed black. Not my favorite color.


----------



## Trade (Jun 3, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Oh my...  I guess it's another example of if we'd all kept all the stuff we had as kids, we'd be millionaires!!



I don't know about millionaires but I'd sure like to have the Train set I had back in the early 50's.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Somebody mentioned the fad about the "sagging" backside pants thing the teens did awhile ago. Then it dawned on me all the idiotic fads we went through:
> 
> What was your CB "handle"?
> Those disco dances.
> ...



I LOVED disco dancing!! LOVED disco music!  I missed most of the crazy fads because I was busy working and crazy outfits and flowers in hair didn't go over too well at work.


----------



## IKE (Jun 3, 2017)

IKE said:


> I keep hoping that hot pants, micro mini skirts and tube tops come back in fashion......I may be old but I ain't dead.





Aunt Bea said:


> As long as you've still got the figure for them, I say go for it!!! nthego:





RadishRose said:


> Whaddaya say Ike? Can we see you in your mini skirt and tube top?





jujube said:


> And, yes, I'm all for seeing Ike in the mini skirt




Ladies I would love to share pics of me all dolled up in my tube top, micro mini, black fishnet stockings and stilettos but I'm afraid that our Forum Moderators would find them far too risque for most eyes......you'll just have to trust me when I say, "I Look Hot !!".


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, I remember turning your shirt or jacket collars up to look "cool", and having steel cleats on your heels. Thay made that clicking sound when you walked.

Actually, heel cleats were popular even in the late 1940's when I attended junior high.

Throughout high school, the boys wore Levis jeans all the time. When a guy showed up at school with a new pair of Levis, a bunch of guys would tackle him and cut off his red Levi Tag.

This was a tradition in Southern California high schools!

HiDesertHal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah, the same thing happened to H. Salt Esq, but I still get my Fish & Chips at Steer & Stein, my favorite Steakhouse.

HAL


----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2017)

When we wore tee shirts, we would roll up one sleeve to keep our smokes in. Leather jackets and DA haircuts were popular. Just like Fonzie on Happy Days.


----------



## Elsie (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd still love to join in on a 'western' line dance.  A woman on another forum said she can't stand them...lol  Oh well, to each their own.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 13, 2017)

Yeah...I wore a DA all the time!

When I went to a barber shop, the Barber would say "Do you want a haircut, or shall I just change the oil?"

HiDesertHal


----------



## Deucemoi (Jun 13, 2017)

didnt do any fads, liked the short shorts tho...


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 13, 2017)

When I went to high school all the guys had crew cuts.

I simply refused to follow the crowd.  

I finally got one and it looked awful.  Couldn't wait for it to grow back as all the other did.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 13, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Oh my...  I guess it's another example of if we'd all kept all the stuff we had as kids, we'd be millionaires!!



Maybe.  It depends.  I saved the Kennedy Assassination of the Saturday Evening Post edition.

I thought it might be worth something someday.   Right now it's selling for about $4.00.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 14, 2017)

Another fad:  does anybody remember those plastic gadgets for making square hardboiled eggs?


----------



## Loosey (Jun 15, 2017)

I got a paper dress as a gift when I was about 13.  Wish I had kept it!  

Does anyone remember circle pins?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone remember in grade school, when the fad was to accuse everyone you didn't like of having "_cooties_?"   
[I think it only lasted a couple of years, thank goodness.]


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2017)

The Duncan yoyo fad lasted a long time when I was a kid. Played with them so much that I bought replacement strings by the bag full.


----------

